# Roughing up your nipples to prepare for breastfeeding??



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

I had never heard of this before but a friend mentioned that I should start toughening my breasts/nipples now by roughing them up with a washcloth?

I did a quick google search and it seems like there's quite a split on whether or not it's a good idea.

I thought you were supposed to just stop using soap on them and put some lansinoh every now and then during late pregnancy.

What's your vote?

If it is a good idea, how is it done?


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

I was told when I was pregnant with my oldest, 10 years ago, that it was a really outdated idea and not to do it. I never have and have never had any issues with them not 'being prepared'.


----------



## listipton (Jun 26, 2008)

LOL! NO, I would and did not 'toughen up' my nipples pre-baby. A washcloth and a baby's mouth are two totally different entities.


----------



## MamaMelis (Oct 23, 2009)

Don't do it! It will be painful and there is no proven benefit







Our bodies know just what to do without hurting them under the guise of "preparation".


----------



## LROM (Sep 10, 2008)

When I was expecting my first I only had one momma look at me with horror that no one had told me to do t his - no one else mentioned it. And 13 months into nursing that LO, I'm so glad I didn't listen to her and just left my nipples alone until she was born to see what I needed to do!

Fortunately it went smoothly from the first latch, and I can't imagine having "roughed them up" prior to her nursing. Not saying there may not be times this might have been a good idea in retrospect, but since you don't know until you start, and doing that may not address any challenges that might come up for you, why do that?


----------



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

I had a student midwife tell me this. She was from Europe and was some kind of head midwife at hospital there.

I told her no, I would not be doing that and that it was outdated advice. She tried to explain how it was only logical that the nipples would need prep work done to them.

I nursed fine, no prep required.


----------



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

No, nipple stimulation can cause early labor, so I wouldn't try anything like that.


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *listipton* 








LOL! NO, I would and did not 'toughen up' my nipples pre-baby. A washcloth and a baby's mouth are two totally different entities.

Yup...


----------



## 1stBabyAt39 (Dec 23, 2008)

That must be a really outdated concept! Nobody suggested that to me when I was pregnant. All I did was stop using soap on them when I took a shower, and I had no breastfeeding issues at all. Nursing didn't "toughen them up", so I don't understand why anybody would want to do that intentionally. Just let nature take its course.


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

I think it's old school advice. My mom told me the same thing but my nursing book does not recommend it.


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshynbaby* 
No, nipple stimulation can cause early labor, so I wouldn't try anything like that.

I wouldn't take it quite that far. If you're in labor, it can enhance contractions or get them going again but you won't go into labor if you're not already ready to go into labor before stimulating your nipples.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

ow ow ow!!!

What a great way to stop a mom from enjoying breastfeeding before she has even started!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

It is very outdated and goes along with the thinking that before every single nursing you should scrub your nipples with super hot water and soap. Ouchy. Lots of outdated information is still out there about bfing unfortunately.


----------



## AnnieNimIty (Nov 14, 2009)

OUCH! The first thought that popped into my head when I read roughing up was sand paper.


----------



## isabchi (Sep 14, 2006)

The only preparation that need for breastfeeding is education, support (family, social,etc) and a couple phone number in case that you need help..LLL, Lactation consultant.


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

No, no roughing up of the nips required.


----------



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

Great! Thanks ladies. It sounded odd to me, but hey, I've heard stranger things, so I just thought I'd check.


----------



## delfin (Jul 11, 2007)

i didn't scrub my nipples or anything, but i expose them to the sun, and i never had any pain bfing, don't know if it eas because of that or what.


----------



## Carson (May 21, 2005)

The only thing I considered doing was conditioning them with Lansinoh, but I never did.







DS has a great latch and is a lot gentler than any washcloth could be! I'd spend the time reading up on BF instead!


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

uncomfortable and unnecessary. I've BF 3 babes. Never did any prep. Especially after the babe comes, I second letting them "air out" occasionally. I had some scabbing problems, and Lansinoh has been my lifesaver. So the only preparing I'm doing for this baby is buying more Lansinoh, and some good breastpads!


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

http://www.llli.org/FAQ/breastprep.html

It's outdated advice and can actually cause your nipples to be susceptible to cracking/chafing when the baby comes.


----------



## luckysgirl (Jan 14, 2010)

I can honestly say that the thought of "toughening up" my nipples never occurred to me. Was I supposed to take them out drinking and get into bar fights with them, or something?


----------



## WorldsBestMom (Dec 3, 2009)

actually i wouldn't do it and i don't encourage any woman to do it
sure it will be painful oooooooooooooh.really it's an outdated idea


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

When I was working in Italy a LOOOOng time ago i heard a mother say that she had toughened up her nipples by brushing them with a toothbrush I was







then and thought it the most ridiculous thing I had every heard and then last week I was at an LLL meeting and heard the same thing from a NZer - we gave her some Lansinol - lol that and some nice soft washable breastpads will be plenty - I'd put it in the breastfeeding myth category!!


----------



## lkmiscnet (Jan 12, 2009)

No, no, no!!!

A friend suggested that to me as well. I asked my OB and she said absolutely NOT to do that!! It can stimulate the hormones in your body that can induce premature labor.


----------



## buttercups.nest (Jul 2, 2009)

Rather than Lansinoh I've been using Earth Mama Nipple Butter. Quite expensive, but you don't go through it quickly and it actually heals rather than just creating a barrier.

I did do a little bit of nipple stimulation before but thats because I was worried about inverted nipples. Just used my fingers though....I don't plan on doing it next time either. Wasn't pleasant!


----------



## babymommy2 (May 14, 2009)

That is really old advise, and it doesn't even make any sense. Your nipples are supposed to be sentivie, it is how they work. Your body needs to be able to feel to send the information along your nerves to make milk. Nipple stimulation=hormone production=milk. When moms have spinal cord damage, depending on the level of the damage there can be issues with being unable to make milk, because they can't feel anything. There is absolutly nothing you need to do to prep your nipples, not even lansinoh.


----------



## stealthmode (Dec 4, 2008)

My MIL has been telling me this since day one. I finally had to tell her that it's no longer recommended. But of course, "it worked for her" and all, so she keeps bringing it up. What business is it of yours what I do with my nipples anyway, lady?! LOL


----------



## Materfamilias (Feb 22, 2008)

I heard this too and am SO glad I didn't do it.


----------



## Mommel (Apr 16, 2010)

I realize this is an old thread, but I found it when I did a search, after my mother informed me that "someone should have told you that you should be roughing up your nipples with a washcloth in the shower"... and she was so earnest and concerned that no one hadn't told me this! Mt first thought was, "Oh my Gawd!! How horrible! I don't really have to do that, do I?" so I decided to look it up here... thank heavens I found this and avoided the pain. (Of course, by now I knew better than to listen to my mother... LOL). I'm off to find a LLL meeting now, just to arm myself with more info against her old-timey advice.


----------



## purplerose (Dec 27, 2010)

My mother has gotten upset when she tells me that and I tell her that's not something they recommend anymore. She said it worked for her! Well I nursed for a total of 6.5 years(so far) without having to do that to myself. OUCH!!


----------

